# Malignant thyroid tumor in Max



## RickR

We just heard from our vet that Max has a malignant thyroid tumor. Rick was petting Max on weds night and felt a small lump around Max's throat, so yesterday I took him to the vet to get checked out. They ran some tests, took a biopsy and took X-rays . The vet just called and suggested we get a surgical consult as soon as possible. He says the tumor is small and mobile which is a good sign because there is a better chance to remove it surgically. We are crossing our fingers that all goes well. We can't even make an appointment until Monday, hopefully we can see the surgeon Monday or Tuesday. 

Paula


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

I know this must be very scary for you. I will be thinking of you and hope things go smoothly and the Vet will be able to remove the tumor and Max will heal uneventfully. Hugs


----------



## Missy

Oh Paula, how scary for you and Rick. I will keep max in my thoughts. It is fortunate that Rick felt it. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Lynn

Paula and Rick,
That must be so scary for you guys. Iam glad you found it early. It is small so hopefully they can remove it and all will be will. 
Sending you guys a big HUG and praying all will by well soon. Please keep us updated on Max.:hug:


----------



## irnfit

Paula, I'm so sorry to hear this. I know how hard this is foryou having gone through torture about Shelby's eyes. Kodi also has a lump on his chest, but thankfully it is just a fatty thing. Our vet told me the same as your vet about the lump, so hopefully you will get very good news from the surgeon. You will be in my thoughts for a good outcome.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

I will keep you and Max in my thoughts and prayers. Keep us posted. :grouphug:


----------



## pjewel

Paula, I'm so sorry to hear this but am hopeful, as you are, that it's small enough and caught early enough to remove. I'm praying for a good outcome and will check back often Monday or Tuesday to hear what happens. Sending healing your way.


----------



## motherslittlehelper

I will also keep Max and you in my thoughts and hope for a good outcome for him. Having this happen on a Friday and not being able to make an appointment until Monday has got to be hard - when you just want to get moving on it.


----------



## mellowbo

I'm so sorry to hear this news. Good thing is you caught it early. Prayers coming your way and please keep us posted.


----------



## LuvCicero

Wishing you the best news ever!! All of you will be in my thoughts. I'm glad you found it early....and this is a notice for me to check Cicero all over. I hold and rub him all the time, but I don't just check and make sure I don't feel knots, etc. I will be checking back.


----------



## RickR

Thanks for all your kind words.
We are just hoping it is a mistake.


----------



## clare

Hope that you have a good visit at the vets and you get some positive information, so that every thing can be sorted out ASP.Know it is different, but my DH had a tumour on his thyroid about 10 years ago,[very worrying at the time]anyway after a 4 hour opp everything was sorted out.


----------



## Dnice

I am so very sorry to hear this news. My thoughts and prayers are with you.

Denise and Frankie B.


----------



## whimsy

Oh gosh..I'm so sorry you have to go through this. I can only imagine how worried and upset you are! I will think positive thoughts for a complete recovery for your baby!!


----------



## Kathie

My prayers are with you, Rick & Max. I know this is frightening but hopefully it will be a mistake and if not a simple procedure will take care of it.


----------



## lfung5

I am so sorry to hear about Max. I know you must be worried sick. Hope it helps you to know you have friends here to lean on. We will keep him in our prayers.


----------



## Rita Nelson

Thinking of y'all at this time and praying all goes well every step of the way.


----------



## Pipersmom

I'm sorry Paula. Praying and wishing the best for Max.


----------



## juliav

Paula,

I am so sorry for the diagnosis. I hope you can get Max seen by doctor on Monday and that the surgery can be scheduled asapl. Sending positive thoughts and cyber hugs your way.


----------



## Thumper

*hugs*
I hope they caught it quickly. Sounds like your vet is a good one to catch it so small,

Keep us posted~
Kara


----------



## davetgabby

Hoping for the best. Dave and Molly.


----------



## mintchip

(((Max and family)))


----------



## krandall

We will be thinking of you and Max!!!


----------



## Ellie NY

Hope Max will be ok! Please keep us posted on what the doctor says.


----------



## Julie

I'm so sad to read this news. I am hoping it is a mistake or at the very least a simple procedure so that Max is back to himself without any further worries. Sending hugs to you and prayers your way for Max.:grouphug::angel:


----------



## Laurief

How frightening for you! I sure hope that it is a mistake -or that they can treat it quickly and easily! Sending good thoughts to you guys!


----------



## iluvhavs

So sorry to hear this. There are so many health problems on the board lately. I guess that's our dogs getting older...

Sending positive vibes out to you and max.


----------



## Lynn

checking to see how things are going for Max? Has he been to the vet yet?


----------



## Missy

Me too.


----------



## Suzi

We are wondering also:grouphug:


----------



## sashamom

I hope the consult with the surgeon goes well. I know people can live for many years without a working thyroid as long as they take medication. Will be thinking of you.


----------



## Ellie NY

Many people have their thyroids removed due to cancer or other thyroid diseases. With hormone replacement (synthroid) they're just fine. Hope the same is true for dogs and that Max will be OK.


----------



## Annie Clark

Thinking of Max and hope it goes well.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Please keep us posted. Do you have a surgery date? We are keeping positive thoughts for Max.


----------



## Thumper

Just checkin' in on Max


----------



## pjewel

I'm checking in too, with hope for a speedy and positive outcome.


----------



## RickR

Max is having blood work, CT scan and surgery today. 
Rick just got back from taking him. I know it was really hard for him to leave
Max. I will update everyone when we hear from the surgeon.
Thanks again for caring.


----------



## holt24

Prayers are with you guys!


----------



## dodrop82

Thinking of you all, and praying for a good turn out!


----------



## Kathie

Praying for Max today!


----------



## lfung5

Hoping the surgery and test go well. Max is in our prayers.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

We are keeping positive thoughts for Max.


----------



## Rita Nelson

Thinking and praying for y'all and particularly Max.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

My thoughts are with you and Max, hope all goes well and you have an uneventful recovery. Hugs


----------



## clare

Keeping our paws crossed for Max.


----------



## motherslittlehelper

Thinking of Max (and you) and hope everything goes well for him.


----------



## RickR

Everything went well. Thyroid and tumor out. Cancer did not spread anywhere else.
We can pick him up tomorrow if things go well overnight. 
Thank you all again for all your fingers and paws crossed!


----------



## davetgabby

So glad about your good news. I bet you can't wait to get him home. :whoo:


----------



## Kathie

Great news, Paula. What a huge relief for you and Rick! Hope Max recovers quickly from his surgery and gets to come home tomorrow.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

Happy news!!!!! Hope everything goes well and he comes home in the morning.


----------



## Laurief

That is such great news!! I am sure that you will be so happy when he comes home!! I hope that they got it all!!


----------



## Rita Nelson

The best news I've heard all day. I know y'all are breathing a sigh of relief.


----------



## motherslittlehelper

Great news! So happy to hear that! Heal quickly, Max!


----------



## lfung5

So happy to hear the great news!!


----------



## HavaneseSoon

:whoo: Happy! Happy!


----------



## irnfit

So happy for you all. Glad to hear the good news. :hug:


----------



## mintchip

:grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## Missy

I am so happy to hear this. Keeping Max in mythoughts tonight.


----------



## MopTop Havanese

Awww sweet sweet Max- now for a quick recovery!!


----------



## dodrop82

:whoo:Hip Hip Hooray!!!! Wonderful news!!!:whoo:


----------



## krandall

I'm SO glad he's going to be fine!!!:grouphug:


----------



## SOPHIES-MOM

Such good news. Hope he heals quickly.


----------



## Ellie NY

Great news! We're so happy for you and Max.


----------



## clare

Phew, great news, what a relief.Now he can put his paws up and recuperate!


----------



## Lynn

So glad everything went well! Sending you a big HUG, this must have been very hard for you guys.


----------



## sashamom

So glad and I hope his recovery is uneventful. You must be so relieved.


----------



## Jplatthy

GREAT news that is was not cancer and everything went so well. I'm sure you are very happy to have him back home with you.


----------



## whimsy

you must be very relieved!


----------



## Brady's mom

Just saw this thread. So glad to hear that Max is doing better and all went well with the surgery. Sending hugs your way.


----------



## kelrobin

Glad to hear all went well with Max's surgery. I knew that was scary, but sounds like he was in good hands and everything was caught in time. Hope he continues to heal quickly.


----------



## RickR

Max is doing great. We are waiting for the biopsy report.
This is when you wish you had pet insurance!


----------



## mintchip

RickR said:


> *Max is doing great*. We are waiting for the biopsy report.
> This is when you wish you had pet insurance!


:hug: :whoo:MAX :whoo::hug:


----------



## Julie

Glad to read the surgery went well and Max is home and doing well. Sending prayers for a fabulous biopsy report. lane::angel:lane::angel:


----------



## Milo's Mom

So glad that everything went well!


----------



## RickR

Hi everyone, We just wanted to report that Max is doing fine. The surgery to remove his thyroid and the tumor went very well. The doctor called us yesterday to say that the pathology showed that they got it all and for all intents and purposes........he's cured. He gets his stitches out next Monday and they'll do a blood test to check to make sure he's doing okay. He came home the day after the surgery, was in a bit of pain so we gave him his pain pills that day and the next. Now he's acting like nothing ever happened and is happy to be home. Bessie was really sad when Max was gone, the only time she's been away from max was when she was fixed and when either one of them is at the groomer.....she looked everywhere for max and even howled a few times.

Thank you all for the support you posted, we really appreciated your good wishes.


----------



## mintchip

RickR said:


> Hi everyone, We just wanted to report that Max is doing fine. The surgery to remove his thyroid and the tumor went very well. The doctor called us yesterday to say that the pathology showed that they got it all and for all intents and purposes........he's cured. He gets his stitches out next Monday and they'll do a blood test to check to make sure he's doing okay. He came home the day after the surgery, was in a bit of pain so we gave him his pain pills that day and the next. Now he's acting like nothing ever happened and is happy to be home. Bessie was really sad when Max was gone, the only time she's been away from max was when she was fixed and when either one of them is at the groomer.....she looked everywhere for max and even howled a few times.
> 
> Thank you all for the support you posted, we really appreciated your good wishes.


:whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo:


----------



## pjewel

I kept coming back to this thread to hear news and then somehow I missed it. In a way, I'm glad I did. So much better coming here to hear the good news. Give him an extra little kiss for me.


----------



## Kathie

Great News! :whoo:


----------



## davetgabby

:whoo:


----------



## Missy

This made me smile! Yay Max!


----------



## Pipersmom

Great news! What a relief for you and your family.


----------



## Ditto's Mom

:whoo: Max :hug: From Ditto and Phoenix


----------



## Leslie

There's something very nice about finding this kind of thread on the late side; you get to read the problem and the happy ending all at once  Paula, I'm so glad things have turned out well for Max. Give him a special belly rub from me, ok? :hug:


----------



## RickR

Some very sad news. Paula and I felt another lump on Max, around the area of his thyroid tumor. The vet did a biopsy and it tested positive for cancer. We are taking him in for surgery tomorrow morning and right before surgery they will do a ct-scan to see how invasive the tumor is and to see if surgery is an option, but most likely will proceed, then next week we have an appointment with an oncologist to discuss treatment possibilities and future needs of Max. We are very upset. The Dr. said this type of cancer in small dogs is rare, and in young (he's just 5) dogs even rarer. They don't think it is a genetic issue, just one of those unexplained things that just happen. The prognosis isn't all that good. 

To continue to just pile it on, I'm having foot surgery on Friday and will be off my feet for a while...so Paula will have to pick up Max on Friday, a friend is taking me to surgery in the a.m., and my brother-in-law is bringing me home. sheesh........


----------



## ShirleyH

Wonderful news and we pray for a quick recovery for Max. Give him kisses from the Forum.

Keeper's Mom


----------



## Carefulove

I will keep You and Max in my thoughts. Sending positive vibes your way!


----------



## Pipersmom

Oh no! I'm so sorry you found another lump. I hope all goes well tomorrow, I will be praying for Max and hope you get positive news.

And good luck to you on Friday, you and Max can heal together.


----------



## clare

Poor Max and you.Hope things take a turn for the beter.


----------



## Lynn

Paula and Rick,
I am so sorry, I just saw this come across my e-mail. I will be praying for you both and Max.
Please let me know if I can some how do anything for you.

Missy and Casper sending you big hugs


----------



## pjewel

I just had that kick in the gut feeling as I was reading through the earlier messages in this post, somehow feeling things weren't 100% with Max. My thoughts and prayers are with him and you for a speedy recovery, and for him - a better prognosis. We're all here for you. Give that boy an extra hug for me and the troops.


----------



## krandall

I am so sorry you and Max are going through this. I will keep Max in my thoughts, and I certainly hope your foot surgery goes smoothly too!


----------



## motherslittlehelper

I am so sorry to be reading this about Max. I will be sending positive thoughts his way. I hope your foot surgery goes well too.


----------



## Kirby

Oh my....I'm so sorry to read about Max. Sending healing thoughts your way!

Reenie


----------



## lfung5

I am so sorry for what Max is going through. My prayers are with you & Max....Please give him extra love from me, Bella, Fred and Scuds.


----------



## davetgabby

Hoping for the best. Hugs and woofs Dave and Molly.


----------



## mintchip

Sending (((((((HUGS and PRAYERS))))))))


----------



## irnfit

I'm so sorry reading this. Hugs and prayers go out to you all.


----------



## Kathie

So sorry to hear another tumor has popped up. Max and you will be in my prayers. Hope the foot surgery goes well, too. I've had three in the last four years - not fun being laid up! This forum saved me from weeks of boredom during those times!

Give Max a hug from Abby, McGee, and me!


----------



## Luciledodd

I don't have the words, just know that I feel for you. Lucile


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang

Both of you will be in my thoughts & prayers on Friday. Hope all goes well!


----------



## Sheri

I'm sorry to read your news about Max. How awful...

I hope that he and Rick both do well through their surgeries.


----------



## ShirleyH

Oh I am so sorry. I posted when I thought Max's problem was over. We'll hope and pray for a good resolution. Many hugs to you both.

Keeper's Mom


----------



## mckennasedona

I am sorry to hear that Max must have a second surgery. All of you will be in my thoughts and prayers over the next few days.

(Hope your foot surgery isn't too painful!)


----------



## Pattie

I am sending positive energy your way for both you and Max. I wish for the best outcome.


----------



## Becky Chittenden

Will be praying for both you and Max. I have a friend (human) who is around 80 and about a year and a half ago she had a cancerous thyroid removed. she had treatment after (don't know exactly what, I forgot), but she is still showing her dogs in conformation, rally and herding.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

((((((Hugs))))))))


----------



## Suzi

I'm a couple days from the 14th when you posted about Max. What did you find out? And I hope your foot surgery went okay. I'm praying he was okay to operate.


----------



## StarrLhasa

Hoping for good news....


----------



## Sissygirl

Hoping the best for you and Max!


----------



## RickR

Hi all, thank you for your prayers and wishes for Max. He had his surgery on Thursday, the ct-scan showed that the tumor was similar to his previous tumor. This one was a bit more invasive and the surgeon had to do more vascular work, but it's all out of him now. Paula is taking him for an oncology consult on Monday.(I can't go because I just had foot surgery). 

Max is acting like nothing ever happened, but we have to keep him quiet for a couple of weeks so his incision has a chance to heal properly.

Needless to say, Paula and I were very upset about Max, and right now we are cautiously optimistic for the future, I'm sure the oncologist will give us more info.

We also can't express and gratitude to everyone on the forum that sent best wishes to us and Max. We'll let you know what the prognosis is after the consult.

Rick & Paula


----------



## Pipersmom

Thanks for the update-I'm glad they were able to remove the tumor and Max is recovering nicely. I will continue to pray for him and hope you get good news on Monday. 

I hope you are not in too much pain from your surgery and you and Max are relaxing together


----------



## davetgabby

Hoping this is the end of this . Healing prayers coming from here.


----------



## lfung5

So happy to hear the surgery went so well! Hoping for more good news on Monday!


----------



## RickR

I go on Wednesday. I think Rick is a little mixed up from his foot surgery!!!
Paula


----------



## Suzi

We will be thinking healing wishes for Max. Glad to hear he is feeling perkey


----------



## pjewel

Thank God they were able to get it all. I hope you get good news on Wednesday. Prayers headed your way, for all of you as you get through this.


----------



## Carefulove

Thanks for the update! Glad to hear everything is Out now and Here is hoping for the best outcome!!!


----------



## davetgabby

RickR said:


> I go on Wednesday. I think Rick is a little mixed up from his foot surgery!!!
> Paula


Hi Rick and Paula. One thing you might want to look at is Jean Dodds organization called Hemopet. She is the leading thyroid expert in the world. Whether she can offer advice on this and whether it is related to thyroid hormone production or not might be worth looking into. She is amazing at answering questions online and maybe you could send her a wee note at http://www.hemopet.org/ I loved her book called The Canine Thyroid Epidemic.


----------



## Missy

Rick and Paula, I am so sad about max. Very happy I saw this post surgery though! Wishing him speedy recovery.


----------



## RickR

Thanks Dave. We will look into that.


----------



## Kirby

Thinking of all of you and praying for a quick recovery for your dear little Max~~

Reenie and Kirby


----------



## RickR

Max had his oncology consult today and the prognosis isn't good for Max.

Diagnosis: Thyroid carcinoma - recurrent. 

The dr said that the type of cancer Max has is very aggressive and unusual for the breed, or even in general. While the latest surgery was successful it is very likely that once in the thyroid system it will return. He said usually after his very first surgery that on average there is no recurrence for 2 - 2-1/2 years, and in Max's case it was only 9 months which implies a more aggressive cancer. He thinks it will occur in the lymph system or the lungs. 

He explained some options for us to consider and of course none of them are appealing, but we will think hard on this.


----------



## davetgabby

So sorry to hear this. Thanks for the update. Hugs .


----------



## ShirleyH

All of us who have faced a situation like this are heartbroken for you and we can only hope for the best. We don't know what that is right now. Hugs and prayers for Max.

Shirley H.


----------



## Pipersmom

I am so very sorry for Max and your family. Hoping for the best for you all.


----------



## Pattie

I am heartbroken for you and yours.


----------



## irnfit

So sorry to hear this. Sending hugs and prayers to you.


----------



## lfung5

I'm am sorry to hear this. So sad for you having to make such a tough decision. Kisses and hugs to Max...


----------



## krandall

Oh, I'm so sorry. Give him lots of hugs and kisses, and try hard to enjoy the time tou have left with him.


----------



## waybrook

So sorry for you, thoughts and prayers are headed your way...


----------



## juliav

I am so sorry about Max. Give him lots of hugs, belly rubs and enjoy your time with him.


----------



## pjewel

My heart breaks for you as you face the unimaginable. Try to enjoy this time with him. Give him extra hugs. My prayers are with you all.


----------



## DonnaC

So very sorry.


----------



## whimsy

my heart goes out to you.


----------



## Pattie

My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## gelbergirl

my thoughts to you and Max during this time.


----------



## Lizzie'sMom

I am so sorry. I don't even know what to say. Hugs to you


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

I just saw this and send my love and prayers to you all..it is so hard, my heart is with you.


----------



## Becky Chittenden

I'm alsorry to hear this. Know you are in our prayers


----------



## KirbysMom

I'm so sorry-- my thoughts and prayers are with you and yours.

Pam


----------



## StarrLhasa

Hi, Paula and Rick:

How is Max doing? I hope he and your family enjoyed the holidays.


----------



## Lynn

I am just so sadden reading this...you and Max will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Missy

Hi Paula and Rick, just checking in on you and Max. How are you all doing?


----------



## Momo means Peach

My heart breaks for you


----------



## ivyagogo

Oh this is so sad. I hope you and Max can fully enjoy your time together and I hope it's a really long time.


----------



## Missy

sending out some havalove to you both and Max. How is he doing?


----------

